# GIVE A SLUG-GO A GO



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey fella's WooooHoooo it's Friday

As soon as I can get myself back on the water 8) I plan to drag a Slug-go around opposite a 1-2 mtr diver.

Has anybody had success with this method

Also plan to change the SP with a popper at times just to mix it up a bit. I have a few Roosta poppers that look very inviting. Will use a few snap backs to target some massive Trevally in Botany bay at the moment, :roll: well  massive by Sydney standards anyway Fishbrain.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Slug-go's are great. We cleaned up on some School Mackeral from a mates boat about 3 weeks ago using them. Im hoping to pick some up today and use them out from Palm Beach on the yak tomorrow.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Russ.

Well mate slugs catch practically anything that swims and eats another fish. So I would be expecting something. Esspecially if you mix up the speed you are yacking at. Because obviously fish like flathead and flounder will like a bottom bouncing, slow retrive where as fish like gt's, longtom and tailor will like a fast retrieve between mid-water and the surface depending on where abouts they are in the water column.

Troy


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Can i ask whats a slug-go? ive been looking on the net but cant find anything. Its a HB right?

Thanks Rik

 Never mind there SP's and look like this.
Ive had them sat in my tackle box for ever and not gave them ago.
Can i ask whats the best way to rig them? as you can see i got them on weightless gamakatsuis 3/0 hooks.
And once rig how do i use them?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If I'm not wrong RIK  and I always is, 
You can do with them anything you like and they work. I 've seen them cast off the rocks with a ball sinker run down to the nose, also on a single Paternoster rig dropped down bottom, also cast and retreived at surface structure at a rapid rate so it's up to your imagination I guess. I reckon they would work a treat off a downrigger.

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks Red ive got some rigged on jh's too. I know with the river being quite fast moving i need 1/4 jh's to keep SP's on the bottom. so i might try that.
I was thinking of using them this weekend to drift with, what you guys think?


----------

